# She got dressed today



## ryansmom33 (Oct 3, 2009)

She still doesn't have a name, it might be daisy or it might be kindy. We'll see. But my decalgirl skin came today.

She looks great.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty ryansmom!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, I love that skin in orange! I have the similar one, Blue Crush, on my K2. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## ryansmom33 (Oct 3, 2009)

julip said:


> Oh, I love that skin in orange! I have the similar one, Blue Crush, on my K2. Yours is beautiful!


Ohhh I like it in blue too.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

very pretty skins, both of then, orange and blue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow,really beautiful! 
The Kindle that still wants to be named is really pretty!!


----------

